# Truck Campers



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm considering buying a slide in truck camper for short getaways or fishing on the beach. I have the 3/4 ton super crew truck so it limits me on the length of the unit. I'm impressed with the six pack utility as the weight is low and I can mod it up like I want it. I'll keep the outback for real camping trips but there is times I could use something smaller than the outback but more convienant than the tent. Specific questions would be ease of loading and storage and comfort level. What about the popup kind too. I don't want the great big ones as they would be difficult to haul in the soft sand and I would imagine they wouldn't drive very well. Any converts out there with enlightening info? Thanks...


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I grew up with a 11' camper and there were 7 of us. I'm not sure how my parents did it. As I recall, it was pretty simple to off-load onto the driveway when we weren't using it. There were jacks that attached to the 4 corners, you could use them for stability while camping or for pulling the camper off the truck.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

I have used one several times and find them convenient for access to places you may not want, or be able, to take a TT. They are easy to off load and use at your destination if there is a level spot. Just be sure that it isn't too heavy for your pickup or you get sway and handling problems etc. Can be really nice for one or two person remote get aways


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

I had a 11 ft slide in and loved it. I am sorry that I sold it. was the best for places that are had to get to. for camping and fishing or ATVing Snow mobiling it worked real well. After we bought the 5th wheel I did't think we would use it but I found out the hard way I was wrong. Ken


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You can find these on the used market at pretty good prices. Lance seems to be one of the better ones, but might be to large. If you are looking for a good price let a few area dealers know, they may get one on trade that they are willing to negotiate on. RV.net has a truck camper forum too, might help in your learning quest.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

A gentleman I work with, has an Arctic Fox slide in camper. Very nice unit, but I feels kind of claustrophobic in it after the 28RS-DS.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

In your research, don't expect much from the RV Show when it comes to town. I think we only had 1 or 2 max at the show in Raleigh last year.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I found one on line called a sixpack that you can buy bare bones and fix up like you want. I don't think I want a kitchen and all in there just the bed and seating with storage. Good price and light weight too. Thanks guys. action


----------

